# Dr Bolen



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Dr Bolen, welcome back.







I missed your posts. Good to see you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Welcome back, Dr. Bolen.







JeanG


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Thanks for the welcome. I never really went away, I have been dropping by periodically. You all do such a good job, that sometimes I find that I don't have anything to add. Hope everyone is well.


----------

